# can you get diamond racing wheels hubcentric?



## docterelliott (Sep 29, 2007)

i read that diamond racing wheels can only be balanced with a lugcentric balancer but if the wheels are custom made why can they make the hub hole match the vw hub size?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

If not, why don't you just buy some hubcentric rings?


----------



## docterelliott (Sep 29, 2007)

im sure you can but the reason they say you need to balance them on a lugcentric balancer is because the true center is not the hub but is actually the lug holes so a normal balancer wont work. my question is would it still be that way if the hub sizes matched or would the hub STILL not be the true center of the wheel?


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

docterelliott said:


> im sure you can but the reason they say you need to balance them on a lugcentric balancer is because* the true center is not the hub but is actually the lug holes* so a normal balancer wont work. my question is would it still be that way if the hub sizes matched or would the hub STILL not be the true center of the wheel?


 Is this on their website? How did you get this information?

I would not touch a wheel by someone who can not get the center bore, bolt circle, and tire bead concentric. Anything less just screams poor QC.


----------



## docterelliott (Sep 29, 2007)

this is just what ive read from readers who have bought diamond racing wheels. there is such thing as a lugcentric wheel and there is also such thing as a hubcentric wheel. i watched a youtube informative video on it and it said they can only be balanced the way that wheel was meant to be balanced. my friend who works at les schwab says they balance lugcentric wheels the same as hubcentric. i just want some clarification.


----------



## AutoTech1971 (Mar 31, 2011)

Lug centric and hub centric have to do with the way the load is carried. Hub centric wheels have an exact fit on the hub due to the hub caring the load and the lug nuts/bolts just secure the wheels to the car. Lug centric the load is carried by the studs and the nuts secure the wheel. 

A lug centric wheel can be balanced on a cone. But the balance will not be as good if done with a lug centric adapter. Many times the lug centric wheels will wobble when secured with a cone.


----------



## docterelliott (Sep 29, 2007)

yes i know but my question was why couldnt the diamon racing wheels (which supposedly are lugcentric) be hubcentric if the holes be just bored out to the same diameter as the vw hub?


----------



## Adam RC (Aug 22, 2011)

ive got a set of these wheels what size ring do i need to make them hubcentric?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Adam RC said:


> ive got a set of these wheels what size ring do i need to make them hubcentric?


 We will need more information on your wheels. 

We have many different sized hub centric rings for VAG fitment (57.1) 

_Hub Centric Rings_ 



Andy


----------



## Adam RC (Aug 22, 2011)

ECS Tuning said:


> We will need more information on your wheels.
> 
> We have many different sized hub centric rings for VAG fitment (57.1)
> 
> ...


 I have Pro series diamond racing steelies 5x100 bolt pattern and there 16x10. Any clue what size I would need?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Adam RC said:


> I have Pro series diamond racing steelies 5x100 bolt pattern and there 16x10. Any clue what size I would need?


 You would have to measure the hub bore then check my link in the previous post for our options on hub centric rings. 

Andy


----------



## O.G. D-Wet (Jul 1, 2011)

I thought most shops had an adapter for lugcentric wheels... from how I was trained, i thought all wheels should technically be balanced with the lug adapter but its just time consuming and the cones are supposedly "close enough"


----------

